

Design mistakes that cost me tens of thousands of dollars - cwan
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2012/10/3-critical-design-mistakes-that-cost-me-tens-of-thousands-of-dollars/

======
tomrod
What was the reasoning for including pagination in the layout? I understand
how that would work for news articles (more pages == more ads) but for a
catalog I don't see the positives.

